# Any Thoughts?



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Any thoughts on a blind versus a stand? I have acquired a property to hunt solo, but there are still people who trespass and would probably steal my stands. Don't care for a climber. Thought about building a platform to a tree so it would be harder to steal, but got to thinking about blinds. The deer in other areas already look up when they walk to look for stands. As soon as they see them, they get spooky and go elsewhere. Thought maybe being on the ground in a decent blind might serve me better. Anyone else have an opinion?
If so, do you use one and how do you like it? Brands etc.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

build a stand, but get a something like this to climb into it.... http://www.basspro.com/Summit-22-Sw...tick-for-Treestands/product/10207476/-1688439
that way you can get to it, but others can't...well unless they have the same thing.


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

Bought one (pop-up blind) from Sportsmans guide 2 years ago for About $50. Pretty durable. Good for 2 people and for introducing children to hunting. Lot safer and more practical for kids especially since the kids cant sit still for more than 5-10 minutes at a time. Instead of game getting spooked at 100 yards from tree stand you can get them in to 35-50 yards before they spoke. Start out with a cheap blind first like I did. Don't go all out on the high $ blinds until you are sure like this type of hunting. Mine is 5' ft. in the center, plenty high for shooting w/ a bow & arrow from the sitting or kneeling position. This blind also has removable shoot through mesh windows. Only thing about these mesh windows, they're attached w/ Velcro and are quite loud in the woods if you try to remove them. Make sure you practice setting it up several times at the house before going to the woods. Do this when the sun is setting or fully set in the evening as you will be setting up in the dark when you are hunting. When setting these pop-ups also control it when opening. If you un-pack it and just let it open by its self it will make a pop sound that also echo's through the woods at 0 dark thirty when the game is just starting move. That will surely scare all the deer off for about a mile.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

You can get lock on stands and lock them to a tree. Just remove the screw in steps when you get thru hunting. That is what I used to do. Now I hunt in box stands. Never had one stole yet. I build them on runners so I can just hook them to a 4 wheeler and drag it to where I want to hunt. Works well. 

I also bought a ground blind at Walmart. Pops up and stakes to the ground. Pretty decent blind. Has zipper windows. It is a Ameristep Outhouse blind. It is tall and narrow. You can stand up in it when you get tired of sitting. When I bought it it had a funny smell to it. I just popped it up outside and left it sit with the windows open for a few days. You will need to practice getting it back in the bag because it will take you a few attempts before you get good at it.

Darin


Darin


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah I was looking at the Outhouse as it is the cheapest at $39 at Gander Mountain. Have you used a bow out of it?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

if that is the same one as mine I had trouble with a bow ... is it tee pee shaped ?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes it is tee pee shaped. I could not shoot a bow out of it but I know a guy that does. What I like about it is the inside is black and when it is cold outside it stays warm inside. All you need is a good folding chair and you are good to go.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

crossbow would be good in one ... but with the arrow lenght and my arm drawed back I didn't have enough room


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, thats what I was worried about. I sold my bow and hate I did, but I thought I wouldn't be bow hunting this year due to baby in 5 days. Was thinking about getting a blind and a crossbow though if I were going to try and hunt bow season. If I can't get (afford) a used bow or crossbow, I will probably just get the Outhouse blind and wait for gun season...


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses!


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

If you do get to bowhunt, i would definately go with a stand. Its a whole different world 18 feet up with a bow


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I mostly gun hunt, for that I do most of my hunting from a climbing stand like this one: http://portaclimbstands.com/Stands2.html
Have used that model for about 12 years now and it's still holding up great, just replaced the seat last year. With practice you can climb quietly, portability is great, and it's very comfortable for long days in the tree. 
I would recommend putting up a box stand or blind for rainy days, quick hunts, or taking along a kid.


----------

